# Fancy Mice need homes in PA



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a pregnant fancy mouse. I'm gonna need some adopted homes for the mice. I live in Philadelphia, PA. Anyone around that would like to adopt them, give me a shout-out. ;D


----------

